# Official! GTAA Saltwater BBQ! June 25 @ Fragcave



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I spoke to Alex who is graciously offering his place for our BBQ!

Details: Sunday June 25 2017, start around 12:30ish
Location: FragCave - 24 Wilfred Ave. - About one Block West of Bayview along Sheppard. Near TTC/Subway.

I can't remember how we did food last year - it's usually Pot-Luck I think? meals, Sides, Appetizers, Desserts, Drinks... All welcome!

$10 Frag Deals!!!

So, who's in? I am for sure!


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

If we can park at the church across the street I'm in! Lol

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Damn im camping that weekend!!! (( have fun guys


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

We will do the drive from Coldwater. Can't miss the fun!


----------



## willijack (Nov 7, 2015)

Can't make it. Will be out of the country...


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Will try to make it but not sure we can.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi guys summer is here and it was time for the GTTA annual BBQ.
For those who can make it Im sure no matter what we will have fun and make the best of it.
I will have some hot dogs and drinks(water/pop) for whoever wishes to by experience in the past years at the end of the bbq there is so much food we try to give a little to everyone that leaves...
Drinks like beer and whatever other alcoholic beverage feel free to bring and consume at your now risk 
I hope to keep the salinity contest alive since last 2 BBQ has not been done....


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm coming to see the babies!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm coming for the company! Always a good time. And to see the babies......


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm coming for the DOG
And the people
and the FRAGS!
and the food.

Wife and I are making some Guacamole, and probably some other things to nosh on.

It's right on the Subway line if anyone wants to indulge in wobbly pops.


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

For new people who don't know, like myself. What's the salinity contest? 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

giermoivi said:


> For new people who don't know, like myself. What's the salinity contest?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Honestly, I've been going to the BBQ for a few years and I don't know either......i think it's like the skimmate contest. Just a good excuse to hand out prizes....


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Everyone has to eyeball the correct amount of salt to make a 5g pail of sw to 1.025 specific gravity.


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice. I thought we'd have to taste the water then guess the sg lmfao ;p

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

giermoivi said:


> Nice. I thought we'd have to taste the water then guess the sg lmfao ;p
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Skimmate challenge is fun too; Save your dirtiest, grossest stuff from the collection cup of your skimmer!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

So.......Sunday is fast approaching. Along with our famous half gallon jar of summer refreshment, I'm going to bring a few frags of some monitpora nautilus and a couple blue tort acro frags plus a green ponciliapora frag for trade with whomever wants to trade.
I like discoma mushrooms (not green) plus birds nest (not teal) or sun corals, or sponges or crazy leathers. 
See y'all Sunday!


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re BBQ*

what do you have to bring and is there any admission fee.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

koopie said:


> what do you have to bring and is there any admission fee.


No admission fee  The BBQ's I've been to, have been a bit of a pot luck - so something to share as food, drink or dessert is nice. I think I'll try to bring some guacamole and chips. As Crayon mentioned, you could trade some frags if you have any available. Alex, the host/Fragcave also has nice corals available.

I'll probably toss a couple extra camping chairs in the car too.

PS - If anyone going has some Macro Algae, I could use some for a reactor! Thx


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

koopie said:


> what do you have to bring and is there any admission fee.


Bring some sausages or burgers! Or potatoe salad! Or soft drinks. Definitely bring chairs.


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re BBQ*

OK Thanks, I just hope the weather holds out.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Things have changed and it looks like we can be there after all.


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow! I will have some frags with me to trade if people want, not sure what yet but i will have frags.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Omg! Thank you to Alex and TJ for the excellent time today. We showed up a little late, and shut the place down just before 10 tonight.
Thank you to Mike (fire angel) and Noah (twobytwo) for the frag swap. My goodies arrive home just after 11 (amazing how that works when there is no traffic) and are floating overnight.
Finally removed my pocillipora from the AltHotel (don't tell Cica it's been there for over 3 months) and have it safely acclimating for the night as well.
It was a great time to meet the babies, have long discussions about craft beer, Alex brought out his guitar, which turned into a jam fest and generally catch up with everyone.
Hi to new faces Brad, Mike and Matt! And Cooper the wonder dog who thinks he knows when people aren't watching him steal hot dogs off the table........
Till next year, ya'll!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

It was a great day.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Bbq*

It was a good day thank you to Alex and his wife for hosting.....thanks again
Tom


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Whos up for another one in August? ?


----------



## szl (Sep 18, 2015)

Letigrama said:


> Whos up for another one in August? ?


Im in, it was good to meet everyone!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

If we are here we will be there. Gone part of August.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

100% in!


----------



## willijack (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm IN...this time.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Im posting something separate...


----------

